# "hi ha" i "hi han"



## eroz

Hola!

¿Algú em pot aclarir si en català això és correcte o no?

*Hi han* vegades que la memòria ens juga males passades  o ha de ser
"Hi ha". Jo diria que "hi han" és incorrecte en aquest cas per què sempre és "hi ha", a no ser que sigui pronom feble com "hi han arribat" però...  

En castellà "habían muchas personas " es incorrecte també ¿no?. És que em sembla recordar que en un dels dos idiomes no era correcte i a l'altre sí... Ais!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo diria: A vegades la memòria ens juga males passades.

Espera't a veures altres opinions.

Salut

Mei


----------



## eroz

Perdona Mei, la frase era un exemple, el que vull és saber si en català el plural de "hi ha un llibre" és "hi han dos llibres" o "hi ha dos llibres" i ja posats en castellà també


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Aquest és un tema força polèmic, pel que tinc entès. La normativa actual, la de Fabra, no en diu res, però sempre ens han ensenyat que ha de ser sempre "hi ha". (Suposo que amb això et contesto la pregunta, Eroz.) Estrictament parlant, però, si no està fixat no és incorrecte, no... 

De tota manera, hi ha qui diu que hi ha raons de pes per acceptar la forma plural, i jo personalment ho trobo força lògic: diem "hi han vegades", per posar un exemple, perquè entenem que "vegades" és el subjecte del verb (Existeixen vegades = hi han vegades) i, com ja sabeu, el subjecte i el verb concorden en nombre. 

Però bé, no es posen d'acord. 

En castellà tinc entès que també ha de ser sempre singular (en present és impossible fer el plural, d'altra banda).

Salut!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

el verb haver-hi és impersonal, del GDLC:

*4 * [  acompanyat de l'adverbi _hi_ ] _ impers_ _1 _ Existir, ésser, trobar-se, acomplir-se. _Hi ha gent que cantant desafina. Ja hi ha a la venda el segon fascicle. De Barcelona a Tarragona hi ha cent quilòmetres._

Com que és impersonal, no té subjecte i va sempre en singular. Ara bé, a la pràctica tothom diu "hi han".


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

Tenia entès que sempre era impersonal i que sempre anava en singular...

De fet, fent una ullada a l'IEC...



> Haver ....[altres accepcions]|| *Impersonal (acompanyat d'hi [nota això és: HAVER-HI]) *denota que quelcom existeix, es troba, es dóna, s'esdevé, s'acompleix.
> 
> A la sala hi ha un senyor que us espera.
> A la reunió, devia haver-hi una quarantena de persones.
> Ahir no hi va haver funció.
> Hi ha homes molt dolents.
> ....


 
També ho podeu veure ben explicat al Servei Lingüístic de la UOC, on diu Dubtes Freqüents (en particular, aquí, però aquí us perdeu la resta de la navegació...).

Salut !!


----------



## megane_wang

> Com que és impersonal, no té subjecte i va sempre en singular. Ara bé, a la pràctica tothom diu "hi han".


 
Quina mania !!! Hi ha qui ho diu malament, però a la pràctica, i per sort, no TOTHOM ho fa !!!!! Aish !!!!   

Fins aviat !


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Eroz !

Perdona que ens anem per les branques:



> En castellà "habían muchas personas " es incorrecte també ¿no?. És que em sembla recordar que en un dels dos idiomes no era correcte i a l'altre sí... Ais!


 
*Fàcil: és incorrecte en tots dos casos *

Salut !!!


----------



## betulina

ernest_ said:


> Com que és impersonal, no té subjecte i va sempre en singular. Ara bé, a la pràctica tothom diu "hi han".



Exacte. Aquesta és la raó que dóna "la part singular". I la "part plural" diu això, que es diu perquè el parlant ho entén com a subjecte. 

És clar que pesa més la "part singular", acadèmicament parlant, perquè si no, ens ensenyarien una altra cosa...


----------



## DeBarcelona

La veritat és que la gran majoria de la gent diu "hi han". Jo també ho deia però ara m'he acostumat a no dir-ho perquè no és normatiu i perquè em convenç més "hi ha". En francès es fa igual i això és una raó afegida.

"haver-hi" és un verb impersonal que antigament devia significar literalment "ell té allà" ("ell té una poma allà" o si vols "Déu té una poma allà"). Per tant, el verb ha de ser sempre singular perquè el subjecte és "ell". En francès literalment és això ("il y a").


----------



## betulina

DeBarcelona said:


> La veritat és que la gran majoria de la gent diu "hi han". Jo també ho deia però ara m'he acostumat a no dir-ho perquè no és normatiu i perquè em convenç més "hi ha". En francès es fa igual i això és una raó afegida.
> 
> "haver-hi" és un verb impersonal que antigament devia significar literalment "ell té allà" ("ell té una poma allà" o si vols "Déu té una poma allà"). Per tant, el verb ha de ser sempre singular perquè el subjecte és "ell". En francès literalment és això ("il y a").



mmm... perdó, però no acabo de veure per què si es diu en francès és "una raó afegida"... en italià es fa en plural... no hi veig la relació. No és que vulgui provocar cap polèmica, és que no ho entenc.

Jo, parlant "normal", sí que dic "hi han"; si fos un discurs formal, diria "hi ha", però, i també és el que escric sempre i corregeixo.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Quan dic això del francès, vull dir que originàriament en català devia ser "hi ha" i, per tant, és la manera més "pura" i original.


----------



## Morion

Per si serveix de res (  ara no se si es diu això de "serveix de res", estranya llengua aquesta) estic estudiant català i el meu profe diu que és _hi ha_ i res de _hi han. Hi han_ és lleig molt lleig (és el que sempre ens diu quan diem coses mal dites) és la seva manera de corregir-nos i ens fa gràcia.
Bé, això és el que ens ensenyen, llavors deu ser la normativa i això _va a misa o_ encara no he après a dir-ho en català).


----------



## DeBarcelona

> ara no se si es diu això de "serveix de res",


 
Si que es diu i és perfectament correcte. Has de tenir en compte que "res" no vol dir "nada" sinó tot el contrari. Si vols dir "nada" has de dir "no res".


----------



## Morion

DeBarcelona said:


> Si que es diu i és perfectament correcte. Has de tenir en compte que "res" no vol dir "nada" sinó tot el contrari. Si vols dir "nada" has de dir "no res".


Sí , gràcies, és veritat, ara recordo allò de posar la negació. I si dius: que vols res? estàs dient just si vols alguna cosa. És que de vegades tinc uns dubtes terribles. 
Gràcies per la teva ( i vostra) ajuda, sempre es molt benvinguda.


----------



## eroz

Dubte aclarit! Moltes gràcies a tots


----------



## louhevly

Morion said:


> Per si serveix de res (  ara no se si es diu això de "serveix de res", estranya llengua aquesta) estic estudiant català i el meu profe diu que és _hi ha_ i res de _hi han. Hi han_ és lleig molt lleig (és el que sempre ens diu quan diem coses mal dites) és la seva manera de corregir-nos i ens fa gràcia.
> Bé, això és el que ens ensenyen, llavors deu ser la normativa i això _va a misa o_ encara no he après a dir-ho en català).



Segons Ruaix, es pot admetre la construcció concordada quan aquest verb queda a final de frase o abans de pausa: "De problemes, sempre n'hi han" (al costat de "sempre n'hi ha"). O "Sempre n'hi han, de problemes" (al costat de "Sempre n'hi ha, de problemes").


----------



## iknyu

Hola, perdó per escriure en espanyol (sóc salvadorenyo), però el meu català no és molt bo, encara que ho entenc. M'interessa aquest tema i   m'agradaria que m'ajudessin.  

Como han comentado antes, al parecer se puede pluralizar el "hi ha" aunque no esté formalmente aceptado, me parece que es algo similar a lo que pasa en el español latinoamericano, aunque me da la impresión de que en catalán es más aceptado. Mi pregunta es, para los que pluralizan y dicen "hi han", ¿lo hacen en otros tiempos? (hubo, había, habrá, etc.). Si es así, ¿cuáles son las formas de esos plurales? Si alguien me pudiera poner cada una de ellas, le estaría agradecido (per exemple: hi ha= hi han, hi va haver = hi van haver, etc.). En Latinoamérica hacemos plural para todos los tiempos excepto el presente (hay, habían, hubieron, habrán, hayan, etc). Me gustaría ver los equivalentes de cada tiempo en catalán.

Lo otro que querría saber es si la pluralización en catalán puede ir más allá de la tercera persona y usarse con _nosotros _(como en español latinoamericano "habíamos dos personas"). 

Bueno, ¡gracias! Pueden contestar en español, inglés o catalán!

*Gràcies*!


----------



## ernest_

iknyu said:


> Mi pregunta es, para los que pluralizan y dicen "hi han", ¿lo hacen en otros tiempos? (hubo, había, habrá, etc.). Si es así, ¿cuáles son las formas de esos plurales? Si alguien me pudiera poner cada una de ellas, le estaría agradecido (per exemple: hi ha= hi han, hi va haver = hi van haver, etc.). En Latinoamérica hacemos plural para todos los tiempos excepto el presente (hay, habían, hubieron, habrán, hayan, etc). Me gustaría ver los equivalentes de cada tiempo en catalán.



A veure, jo diria que és
hi han
hi havien
hi van haver (no equiv. en castellà)
hi hauran
hi hagin
No els poso tots, però si t'interessa pots mirar la conjugació del verb haver, i mirar la tercera persona del plural per cada temps. Jo no sabria dir si faig el plural o no; tinc la sensació que a vegades sí i a vegades no, de forma aleatòria.



> Lo otro que querría saber es si la pluralización en catalán puede ir más allá de la tercera persona y usarse con _nosotros _(como en español latinoamericano "habíamos dos personas").


Això no ho he sentit mai! Normalment per la primera i la segona persona faríem servir el verb "ser" i no el verb "haver",  és a dir "érem dues persones"... però també es pot dir "hi havíem dues persones", com a mínim en el llenguatge parlat.


----------



## iknyu

ernest_ said:


> però també es pot dir "hi havíem dues persones", com a mínim en el llenguatge parlat.



Llavors si algú diu en català "hi havíem dues persones" això és igual a dir "habíamos dos personas" en espanyol ?   Segons ho dius, no sembla comú en català, però si la gent ho digués, seria molt interessant que existeixi en català i en espanyol llatinoamericà. *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[/FONT]Moltes gràcies   per la teva resposta, Ernest!!!


----------



## Lumia

Mai no he sentit el verb _haver-hi_ usat d'una manera que no sigui la tercera persona (singular o plural). En la primera i la segona sempre he sentit el verb _ser_.

Si em trobés algú dient una cosa com _*hi havíem dues persones_, el primer que m'asseguraria abans de donar-ho com a fenòmen intern de la llengua (i poder comparar-ho amb què passa en castellà americà) és si la persona en qüestió en castellà fa servir la construcció _*habíamos dos personas_ i si la seva parla és plena de calcs. Ho dic perquè no seria estrany que entre immigrants llatinoamericans que parlen català trobéssim exemples d'aquesta construcció, si més no quan comencen d'aprendre la llengua.


----------



## ernest_

Lumia said:


> Si em trobés algú dient una cosa com _*hi havíem dues persones_, el primer que m'asseguraria abans de donar-ho com a fenòmen intern de la llengua (i poder comparar-ho amb què passa en castellà americà) és si la persona en qüestió en castellà fa servir la construcció _*habíamos dos personas_ i si la seva parla és plena de calcs.



Doncs jo dic "hi havíem dues persones" i et puc assegurar que no és cap calc del castellà i encara menys del castellà americà perquè no hi he posat els peus mai a la vida en aquell continent. Una altra cosa: en present sí que no ho diria "hi hem dues persones", en canvi en passat i futur no hi ha problema: "hi havíem dues persones" o "hi haurem dues persones". Algú més ho fa servir? No em crec que sigui l'únic!


----------



## Lumia

ernest_ said:


> Doncs jo dic "hi havíem dues persones" i et puc assegurar que no és cap calc del castellà i encara menys del castellà americà perquè no hi he posat els peus mai a la vida en aquell continent. Una altra cosa: en present sí que no ho diria "hi hem dues persones", en canvi en passat i futur no hi ha problema: "hi havíem dues persones" o "hi haurem dues persones". Algú més ho fa servir? No em crec que sigui l'únic!


 
Jo he dit que no ho he sentit mai, no que no fos possible. I he dit que en el cas de trobar-se aquesta forma cal primer de tot assegurar-se que és un mecanisme intern de la llengua, com sembla que és el teu cas.


----------



## xupxup

Doncs a mi una forma com "hi havíem dues persones" em sona completament agramatical. Si la sentís no entendria mai que estàs parlant de nosaltres, sinó que t'has equivocat i volies dir "hi havia dues persones"


----------



## Tige

A mi em surt dir "n'érem dos" o "hi érem dos persones"; "hi havíem" ho puc entendre, però em sona una mica estrany...
Salutacions...!


----------



## tamen

Transcric la doctrina de Fabra a la seva Gramàtica pòstuma )ed. 1956: ell va morir el 1948). Al peu del paràgraf hi ha una nota segons la qual l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans va "examinar i estudiar" (ara ho dic de memòria) aquest passatge i el deixar "essencialment íntegre" (també dit de memòria; no tinc ara mateix el llibre a mà).

Si interessa, puc transcriure'n més.


72. La substitució d’un nom o grup nominal (precedit o no de la preposició _de_) pel pronom feble _en_ adjuntat al verb, no solament pot esdevenir-se en un complement-acusatiu, sinó en el subjecte gramatical de les proposicions del tipus IV (V. § 46). Ex.: _Ahir va arribar un vaixell; avui n’arribaran quatre. Dormen sis nens a cada cambra; en aquesta em dormen set._​ En una proposició el verb de la qual és _haver- hi _( Ex.: _Hi ha _una esquerda a la paret), el membre originàriament complement–acusatiu (_una esquerda) _es comporta, quant a la possibilitat d' ésser representat per tal o tal pronom feble, exactament com el subjecte gramatical d' una proposició del tipus IV com aquest, és representable per _en _quan és un nom indeterminat (¿_ Hi ha _aigua, al dipòsit? - Ja no n' hi ha. [ Cp. _Ahir va sortir vapor; avui _no en surt]), però no per _el, la, els _o _les _quan és un nom determinat ( responent a una pregunta com _Hi havia el teu oncle?, _no pot dir- se _No l' hi havia, _com responent a una pregunta com: _¿ Ha _arribat el vaixell que esperàveu?, no pot dir- se _No l' ha arribat). _El dit membre no és ja, doncs, sentit com el complement-acusatiu de _haver- hi _( altrament seria representable per _el, la, _etc.), sinó més aviat com el seu subjecte ( com _un parent meu _l' és del verb _arribar _en la proposició _Ha arribat un parent meu. _V. §46), i s' explica que la llengua hagi acabat per fer- hi concordar el verb, d' on han pres naixença construccions com _Hi han dos homes, Hi _havien moltes dificultats. Si hi haguessin més cotxes. Aquestes construccions, llargament usades en la llengua parlada, han estat fins avui considerades incorrectes, però potser algun dia s' hauran d' admetre en la llengua escrita, en concurrència, naturalment, amb les construccions tradicionals _Hi ha dos homes, Hi havia _moltes dificultats, Si hi hagués més cotxes ( úniques fins avui considerades correctes).​


----------



## Lumia

L'IEC estava fent una enquesta entre filòlegs col·laboradors precisament sobre el tema del verb _haver-hi_. Miraré d'assabentar-me de quins han estat els resultats, que poden marcar una mica la tendència de l'Institut sobre la normativitat o no de les formes plurals.


----------

